# Share Shuttle from Grand Junction to Telluride for 109West tour



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

The standard shuttle service set up for the trip runs from GJ (end of the tour) to Telluride (start of tour) on Saturday July 18. Unfortunately, we're staying in Telluride an extra day at the beginning so need to shuttle on July 17. 

We (my wife and I) have a shuttle booked with Telluride Express and would be most anxious to share the ride with one or more other participants. Total cost for the shuttle is $300 divided by however many people we can organize. 

Let me know or contact Telluride Express directly at 888-212-8294. 

Bike transport is included in the cost. 

Tour info is at 109 West Bike Tour 2015 Home


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you will both be on the tour. I'm just barely making it there (Palisade) by Saturday otherwise I'd consider your day early shuttle. 
The logistics of getting to the tour from Portland are a little more difficult than coming from the Texas panhandle. 
Oh well, I'll get there. 
Based on the amount of riding you've been doing, I look forward to you dragging me along for awhile some days - ha!


----------

